# Catch Phrases From TV



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2006)

> *TV Land Lists 100 Greatest Catchphrases*
> Monday November 27 5:29 PM ET
> http://tv.yahoo.com/news/ap/20061127/116467734000.html
> Sometimes it takes only a word, or just a few, to become immortalized in television history.
> ...



What are some of your other favorite catch-phrases from your by-gone-days of old?? 

_ "Hi, I'm Chevy Chase and you're not!"  (Chevy Chase, "Saturday Night Live")

_ "I still got it" (Donny Most as Ralph Malf, "Happy Days")

_ "We are the killer bees!" (John Belushi, "Saturday Night Live")

_ "Hey ya squirt..." (Eddie Haskell, "Leave It To Beaver) 

_ "Ward, I'm worried about the beaver..." (June Cleaver, "Leave It To Beaver")

_ "I'm gonna rock your world" (Jamie Foxx as Wanda, "In Living Color")

_ "Surprise! Surprise! Surprise!" (Gomer Pyle)


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love Lucy Ricky always said - Lucy I'm home


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 28, 2006)

What, no shazbot or nanoo, nanoo?


----------

